# Welcome To The Pain!!!



## thewicked (Apr 21, 2008)

figured if i'm posting here..might as well have a journal for others to learn from and critique to help me become a better lifter and compare to others with the same goals in mind! 

here's yesterday's work and my first post here! 

*DE upper body!

bench press *  talked to some guys..made some changes..and am told i'm using way too much on my DE days and to work solely on speed. I did that today..

barx20x2
bar+monster minisx3x1
*wide grip * 
135x3x3
*comp grip*
135x3x3
*close grip*
135x3x3

*3board press*

315x4x1
365x4x1
405x2x1
410x2x1 NEW 55lb pr from the last time I tried this!  my goal is to hammer 405 for 4 next week... that was this week's goal but I gave up on the 3rd rep and didn't on the second on the 410 so I know I can get it. I watched alot of the big raw pressers at the meet yesterday and noticed that all of them are EXPLOSIVE off the chest.. .the moment the bar touches..it's like it touches a land mine hidden under that shirt somewhere and it blows straight up! I'm working on this!

*bent over barbell rows * 

*double over hand wide grip off the floor * 

135x10x1
225x10x1
315x10x1
*switched to double underhand... * 
405x8x1

double overhand is SO much harder than underhand...we're sticking with these!

*face pulls*

115x10x1
145x10x1
175x10x1

*side laterals * 

45x6x1
55x6x1
65x6x1

SOLID DAY! FELT FANTASTIC! ELBOW SLEEVES ARE DOING THEIR JOB TOO! one day down... 3 months to go!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 22, 2008)

*ME lower body

front squats on a low box*

barx15x1
135x10x1
225x6x1
315x2x1
405x1x1
425x1x1 smoked
465xmiss...slipped HALFWAY UP!!! bar got low on me on the box and i tried to save it..but 465lbs on the front delts was hard to save. Would've had it...and a new 10lb pr but instead i only got 425. bullshit! 

*leg press * for a pump and a change of pace... 

1170x20x3
(26plates)


*leg curls*

110x10x1
140x10x3

*db preacher curls * 

45x6x1
55x6x1
65x6x1
75x6x1


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 22, 2008)

Damn, you are fukkin *STRONG* Bro!
Nice work!


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Apr 22, 2008)

Dave, looks like we got a new guy here


----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, you scared me, i wont be coming back now.

so very impressive. and to think that i bitch about 195 on front squats.
im such a puss.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 22, 2008)

haha yeah i'm new to the site but not new to the sport.. only been powerlifting for 6months now though and loving it!

as far as what's heavy adn scary..it's all relative... i figured as long as it's hard to perform and you feel like you're busting ass....you're doing just as much work as i am HAHA!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to IM and rather impressive numbers you've got there.  What weight class are you in?


----------



## thewicked (Apr 23, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Welcome to IM and rather impressive numbers you've got there.  What weight class are you in?



i compete with the other fat guys in the 275 open class... i don't do the bodybuilding thing. I have a hard enough time being A shape than in shape. I'm sitting at 252 right now and hoping to make 242's with better numbers come july for an apf meet. Here's hoping! 

i don't think my log is that impressive honestly..some of the stuff i've read in you regular's logs has my head spinning! some of you guys are gluttons for punishment!


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

thewicked said:


> i compete with the other fat guys in the 275 open class... i don't do the bodybuilding thing. I have a hard enough time being A shape than in shape. I'm sitting at 252 right now and hoping to make 242's with better numbers come july for an apf meet. Here's hoping!
> 
> i don't think my log is that impressive honestly..some of the stuff i've read in you regular's logs has my head spinning! some of you guys are gluttons for punishment!


 
I don't know, you have some out-fooking-standing numbers in here.  Really, really impressive.

At those leg presses (amongst other moves)..........for lack of a better word....astonishing!!!!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 23, 2008)

i don't legpress much..because it's more of a workout rack and unracking all that weight..the most i've ever done is 32 plates for a set of 10 and i didn't feel like i did much work. I'm goign to start doing them from time to time now just because i'm still sore from not having done them.. hopefully i'll see some benefit HAHA!

thanks for the kind comments guys... it's motivating for sure!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 23, 2008)

*ME upper body

Inclines (35* bench)*


barx20x2
135x10x1
225x6x1
315x2x1
335x2x1
365x1x1
380x1x1
390x1x1
405x1x1 and the shittiest rep I've ever seen! i'm not sure i'll count this...because my ass as about as high up as the rest of me during the press but it was a rep!  I'm still having hell touching. I can't get past 3" to my chest no matter the weight. I had to set the bars where they are at in the video to save my ass since no one was willing to spot me. HAHA! Those bars are 3" off the top of my chest. No matter how many times I watch the video it bugs the shit out of me.. and in the end of it you can hear my disgust..but i promised a video so you guys pick it apart and tell me where I need work..

here's the 365 rep and the 405 rep video...











those elbow sleeves are a GODSEND! APT did a SICK job with these things and i can't wait to get myself a new pair when the new designs come out..you can see them under the new product section at prowriststraps.com!


*close grip bp*

135x8x1
225x8x1
315x8x1
365x2x1

*CS rows*

2platesx8x1
4platesx8x1
6platesx8x1 NEW PR! 
7platesx2x2  NEW PR!

*side laterals*

40x8x1
50x8x1
60x8x1
70x3x1

*h-rolls*
40lbsx10x3


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

Holy shit! I can't fathom doing a 365 incline!!!!!  Just as well you had the video!  Really incredible lifting, that would have cut me in half.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

Westside template?

Looking strong as hell though, man


----------



## thewicked (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks man... what kills me is i can touch my chest in the regular bench press no problem..but on an incline..it physically STOPS coming down! I'm told it's a flexibility problem..but I have no clue. I had my friend push down gently on the unloaded bar to see if that would get it to touch and it woudl'nt budge.

weird huh?  I promised vids..so i hope you guys will pick it part and tell me where i could use some work.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Westside template?
> 
> Looking strong as hell though, man





you got it..modified westside brutha!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

thewicked said:


> you got it..modified westside brutha!



Damn i love that template...gonna have to fire it up again one of these days, last time i did it i added 10-15lbs on 4 different lifts in the space of about 10 weeks, lol.

Def. gonna be following this journal. Watching people put up crazy ass weights is awesome


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome, but there's not many of us powerlifters here.  Deadlift Dave just did his first meet with virtually no gear and did pretty well, but he's pretty ugly.  I just finished up a meet.  There's another kid here, Seans going for Strength, but he lifts heavy about once every 6 months.  Get out of that commercial gym and find a powerlifting gym.  If you're near Austin you might want to look up Tim Bruner.  Train hard!!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 23, 2008)

*Impressive*
'nuff said


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah,, what he said... 

big weights baby, big weights


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2008)

the only thing i would change about your incline-the bench, i think i would get a heavy duty one, just to be on the safe side.
i think that my arms got 3 inches shorter just watching those vids.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah that 405 was a flat bench.. my ass has more elevation than everest on that one. I'm working with some people to find out why I can't touch. Possibility of my humerous being rotated inward and am working on keeping my ass down.  Im' going to try bringing my feet up off the floor first.. it doesnt' come up til 365 and higher after flat benching forever and incorporating leg drive.  If I can't figure out how to touch I think inclines are going to be pointless.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 28, 2008)

*friday's workout

WIDE stance squats*....first time going wide and LOVE it! VERY stabile and comfortable but flexibility will come..

barx20x1
135x10x1
225x6x1
315x6x1
405x6x1
500x2x1
585x1x1 easily
635xmiss... 

it's hard to get in and out of a wide stance without a monolift but I like how it felt! HIPS are sore as hell but i was able to handle the weight better.. I like it. 

*leg curls * 

140x10x1
185x10x1
200x4x2
140x15x1
160x15x1

*ghr*...yeah right

*hammer curls * 

50lbsx6x1
70lbsx6x1
90lbsx6x1

*light barbell curls * 

135x6x3


----------



## thewicked (Apr 28, 2008)

*DE bench*


barx20x2
135x3x1
added monster mini's
*wide grip* 
135x3x3
*comp grip*
135x3x3
*close grip*
135x3x3

*3brd press*
315x4x1
365x4x1
405x2x1..had a hard time grooving it..so i let it go today..next time I'll get 405 for 4

*bent over barbell rows* 

*overhanded grip from the floor...*
135x10x1
225x10x1
315x10x1
*underhanded grip... * 
405x10x1

*face pulls * 

145x12x1
175x12x1
200x9x1 

*dumbbell laterals * 

45x4x1
55x4x1
65x4x1
75x4x1 and cheating like a stay at home mother... but that used to be the case with 60lb'ers but they're smooth as silk now. 

good day in everything but the brd presses


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2008)

Holy shit, man.  You're a beast!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Holy shit, man.  You're a beast!



HAHAHA I LOVE THAT SMILie! 

THANKS for the props guys.. i hope you guys learn something or become motivated from mine as much as i do yours. Alot of the workouts you guys do are NUTZ! I just like picking up heavy shit and being fat... i don't know about all this sweating stuff you guys do.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 28, 2008)

* ME lowerbody

good mornings * squat stance..

135x10x1
315x6x1
500x3x1
585x1x1
615x1x1 new PR!!!

*deads off a 6" box*

135x10x1
315x10x1
500x10x1
*
leg curls * 

140x15x1
160x15x1
200x10x1

*barbell shrugs*

135x10x1
315x10x1
500x10x1
585x10x1
655x9x1

*concentration curls * 

30x10x1
50x6x1
60x4x1


decent enough day.. i can't ever get a good string of good mornings going..but i'm very happy with today's effort!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2008)

Goddamn, man. You're a monster!

Awesome PR on the Good Mornings, too  thats ridiculous!

Do you prefer the Deads off a box? I think its a cool way to get extra depth but im not too sure about them, tbh, lol.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

yup...      says it all...


----------



## thewicked (Apr 29, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Goddamn, man. You're a monster!
> 
> Awesome PR on the Good Mornings, too  thats ridiculous!
> 
> Do you prefer the Deads off a box? I think its a cool way to get extra depth but im not too sure about them, tbh, lol.



i like them alot..because when you've done them for awhile and go back to conventional deads off the floor, it almost feels like  a rack pull! PLUS it FORCES you to get low where off the floor I tend to just bend over and  pick it up. If you want to do SLDL's off it there's never been more ham activation in ANY other ham exercise i've ever done! 

i was stupid though doing them AFTER good mornings.. especially 500 for 10...but hey we all learn LOL.


----------



## goob (Apr 29, 2008)

Those good mornings are absolutely astonishing!!   Infact ALL of your numbers are incredible.

.....and thats just a "decent" day.   Dear lord.  You can deadlift almost 2 x I can......off a box.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 29, 2008)

i've also been training to do this shit..and probably weight a little more than you do too HAHA! I'm just happy being a shape..not IN shape!   I train to pick up heavy shit.. anyone can do it. IT's just my priority that's all HAHA nothing too nutz about it.. i gaurentee you you can pull easily more than you do now if you just let your mind get out of the way! HAHA everyone can! It's funny..all you need is the right motivation!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Good GOD man, IMPRESSIVE #'s to say the least!!! I tried the PLing thing about a year back (Foolish I know starting at 38) and the most I ever got was 375 Bench/505 Squat/and 515 Deadlift!!! My #'s pale compared to you, Good Stuff, keep it going Brother Wicked!!!


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Apr 29, 2008)

Holy Shit!!!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 30, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Good GOD man, IMPRESSIVE #'s to say the least!!! I tried the PLing thing about a year back (Foolish I know starting at 38) and the most I ever got was 375 Bench/505 Squat/and 515 Deadlift!!! My #'s pale compared to you, Good Stuff, keep it going Brother Wicked!!!



never too late to start my brutha! HAHA they have a seniors division for a reason! Got two buddies in the gym in their late 60's that just did their first meet and LOVE IT! 

don't worry about hte numbers compared to everyone else when it comes to lifting in general..as long as you're striving for the best you can and never settling for anything but your best..the numbers will come. 


and you've got to put it in perspective..i'm only 24 HAHA... call it the stamina of youth! i'm sure my time will come when i'm older HAHA!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 30, 2008)

*ME upper body.. I came in today looking to kick some ass...mission accomplished! 

floor press*

barx20x2
135x10x1
225x8x1
315x3x1
365x3x1 rep pr when maxing! Built alot of confidence on this one!
405x1x1 should've gone for more reps...
415x1x1 smoke show! NEW PR!! 
425xmiss...misgrooved it. Came up strong but blew it back OVER my head and bailed.  It's mine next time!

*inclines *

135x10x1
225x10x1
315x4x1  new goal of 10 after doing other work... 

*CS rows* new machine...feel it in my back SO much better but have to go lighter due to positioning..

2platesx10x1
4platesx10x3
4platesx8x1

*side laterals*

40x10x1
50x10x1
60x10x1

*h-rolls*

30x10x4



WELCOME TO THE PAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

thewicked said:


> *
> good mornings * squat stance..
> 
> 135x10x1
> ...



what the f'in nut    wow, man.  i had no idea good mornings with those numbers was humanly possible.

excellent work with a splash of masochism thrown in.  and to top it off, a fellow texan no less!  what city are you from?  i was born in arlington but my family lives in waco now.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 30, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> what the f'in nut    wow, man.  i had no idea good mornings with those numbers was humanly possible.
> 
> excellent work with a splash of masochism thrown in.  and to top it off, a fellow texan no less!  what city are you from?  i was born in arlington but my family lives in waco now.



haha just north of arlington man in euless!

nope.. that kinda goodmorning is common in powerlifting gyms..but not the typical gym which is why alot of people are blow away by it. It's like asking how many times you've seen someone bench press 400lbs in your typical corporate gym..usually maybe once or twice. But in a powerlifting gym or a hardcore gym..if you're not pressing 500 or more, get the hell out of the way..

unless you're below 200lbs...in which case...400 you da man LOL


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 30, 2008)

Holy shit dude.  You freaking good morning more than 2x what I squat.  Jesus.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice work going on in here


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

thewicked said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> WELCOME TO THE PAIN!!!!!!!!!!!





MOMMY!!!!


----------



## goob (May 1, 2008)

315lb incline.......nuff said.  

Good god, I'm running out of superlatives to describe the wicked's workouts.  I'm sure the world moved when he did those inclines.


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

Insane my Friend, just plain Insane!!!


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

squattin today just blew balls.. iwasn't feeling it and need to get my love of squatting back and say **** the numbers. They'll come in time. 

*DE lowerbody.. 

squats *wide stance* on a 14"box*

barx15x1
135x15x1
225x5x1
315x5x1
405x5x1
500x5x1
585xmiss.. relaxed my hips on the box and knew the moment I did it I was sunk. Box was REAL deep today though and I liked it.. hip flexibility is getting there for these for sure! Still thinking about getting some single ply briefs to work in but I want to build raw power... i dont want more gear help than I'm already getting from the belt and wraps. Instead of pushing for 585 for 5..i'm going to work on getting 545 for 5. I've changed a few things around too so I can't expect miracles. I'm squatting HIGH bar now to help my elbow.. I'm starting to like it and it forces me to stay upright more to keep the bar from killing my neck. I'm breaking well at my hips and driving it up no problem. My setup on my walkouts is getting stronger and I need to build up more power now wiht this new stance. It will come with time. Just keep pluggin away at it like I did on my road to 500 and I'll be in the money for sure!

*front squats*

barx10x1
135x10x1
225x10x1
315x3x1
405x1x1

THE THING ABOUT TODAY'S WHOLE SQUATTING SESSION WAS THE GYM IN THE SAME CHAIN OF GYMS I'VE BEEN GOING AT HAS DIFFERENT BARS AT EVERY PLACE I GO! THIS GYM HAS ZERO KNURLING ON THE BAR INSIDE THE ****ING RINGS! IT WAS A SMOOTH BAR ON MY BACK AND FRONT DELTS! KID YOU NOT.. 14" OF SMOOTH BAR RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE! WTF WHO BUYS THOSE?!?! 

anyway..no excuses...i'll know better next time.

*seated dumbbell curls *

40x8x1
60x8x1
80x4x1

*hammer curls *

35x8x1
55x8x1
75x8x1

and called it a day since I was pressed for time.  not pleased at all...sunday I redeem myself.. and bring the pain back home where it belongs!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2008)

thewicked said:


> THE THING ABOUT TODAY'S WHOLE SQUATTING SESSION WAS THE GYM IN THE SAME CHAIN OF GYMS I'VE BEEN GOING AT HAS DIFFERENT BARS AT EVERY PLACE I GO! THIS GYM HAS ZERO KNURLING ON THE BAR INSIDE THE ****ING RINGS! IT WAS A SMOOTH BAR ON MY BACK AND FRONT DELTS! KID YOU NOT.. 14" OF SMOOTH BAR RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE! WTF WHO BUYS THOSE?!?!



Did the knurling wear off or was the bar made that way?  I can't imagine trying to hang onto a bar without knurling.


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

no knurling...slicker than shit out a ducks ass. you can imagine my surprise when I first noticed it..


----------



## goob (May 2, 2008)

OMFG 405lb front squats!!!!!

That's almost 2.5 x better than my best efforts.  Holy s*t.  Mother of mercy.  You must be the strongest dude here.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

I'll just shake my head and go kick a tire or somethin, just rediculous #'s being tossed about like a rag doll, Simply Incredible Brother Wicked!!!


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

goob said:


> OMFG 405lb front squats!!!!!
> 
> That's almost 2.5 x better than my best efforts.  Holy s*t.  Mother of mercy.  You must be the strongest dude here.



haha not even close.. jason pegg, curt dennis, chris mason from ALN, travis bell, deadlift dave..all those guys are monsters. And you make it sound like you guys aren't putting up good numbers! it's all in perspective man! HAHA It's not so much the weight is heavy vs getting your body used to it.. once your body takes  a look at something a few times and you MAKE it work to move it.. it will adapt... it's how i've gotten so strong so fast. It's like deadlifting.. people look at 500lbs and shit their pants..i look at 500lbs as a waste of my time on the way to 700.  mind over matter buddy!


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

Archangel said:


> I'll just shake my head and go kick a tire or somethin, just rediculous #'s being tossed about like a rag doll, Simply Incredible Brother Wicked!!!



haha thanks man.. i don't think i'll ever be satisfied..but i am allowed to get married via my fiance's big italian family's permission when i bench press 500lbs. All her military brothers feel that if I can put up 500lbs..she's in good hands. 

and if i'm 6'1 and 250lbs..all this weight better be more than just show!


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

holy.  shit.

those numbers are so _insanely_ high... 
how long have you been lifting???


----------



## thewicked (May 4, 2008)

been powerlifting 7 months now.. 

been weight lifting for 3 years HAHA

i'll definately give that a try! 

*DE upper body

speed bench * 

barx20x2
135x3x1
added monster minis
(wide grip)
135x3x3
(comp grip)
135x3x3
(close grip)
135x3x3

going to bump the weight up to 185 next week...
*
3brd press*

315x4x1
365x4x1
405x2x1.. missed the 3rd rep.. everything about today's benching could've used work. Haven't lost and haven't gained in this one.. Going to do it one more week and then switch to jm presses for awhile and come back to it if it doesn't improve.

*bent over barbell rows*

135x10x1
225x10x1
315x10x1
405x8x1
455x4x1
*
super wide grip lat pulldowns*

100x10x1
150x10x1
200x10x1
250x8x1

*side laterals * 

40x12x1
50x12x1
60x8x1


----------



## PeteTheGreek (May 4, 2008)

thewicked said:


> squattin today just blew balls.. iwasn't feeling it and need to get my love of squatting back and say **** the numbers. They'll come in time.
> 
> *DE lowerbody..
> 
> ...




SOme seriously jacked numbers here, man.  you need to get into a real gym.  ALso, don't squat wide without briefs.  Your hips will thank you when you're my age.  Try the Inzer power pants.  Then, when  you're ready to whore your gear, try the predators.  

Walking weight out with a side stance is a bitch.  Try to minimize your walkout with two steps.  Before we used the monolift, I used to unrack the weight with a wide stance, then left foot back, right foot back, then go time.  

If you're having trouble with your elbow, wear elbow sleeves, move your grip out and use a thumbless grip.  We have 8 foot squat bars at Lexen.  Most bigger guys have trouble keeping their hands inside the collars of a standard 7 foot bar.   

Keep up the good work-it's good the see a young guy not afraid to move heavy weight


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2008)

thewicked said:


> been powerlifting 7 months now..
> 
> been weight lifting for 3 years HAHA



For not having trained for very long, you've got some incredible numbers.


----------



## thewicked (May 4, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> SOme seriously jacked numbers here, man.  you need to get into a real gym.  ALso, don't squat wide without briefs.  Your hips will thank you when you're my age.  Try the Inzer power pants.  Then, when  you're ready to whore your gear, try the predators.
> 
> Walking weight out with a side stance is a bitch.  Try to minimize your walkout with two steps.  Before we used the monolift, I used to unrack the weight with a wide stance, then left foot back, right foot back, then go time.
> 
> ...




thanks pete..yeah i'm going thumbless this week to give it a shot. I have to have my hands span the collars due to flexibility and the fact my arms are so long for comfort. I do need to get into a real gym.. the local stuff just isn't working for me. I noticed too that after squatting really wide my hips bug me for a day or two and I'm thinking like you said, a pair of briefs just to help save them..but getting them a size bigger to I get the support without the pop out of the bottom. 

the walking hte weight out is the hardest part. I have to walk out.. and step wide left then wide right to get set. I love moving big weight.. my goal this year is to keep my squat consistant and work on my deadlift and my bench. I figured since i'm only 24.. look where i'll be in a year from now..or two years. No reason to be disappointed or rush things. I did the bodybuilding thing for awhile and it just wasn't working for me.. A year ago I coudl only bench 325, pull 585, and squat 315... 

i'm benching low 400's now.. pulling close to or right at 700 (we'll see in a few weeks).. and squatting low 600's on a GOOD day.


----------



## lucifuge (May 4, 2008)

This is some sick stuff wicked,
10 years younger than me and about twice as strong.... damn I feel humbled.
great work bro


----------



## thewicked (May 4, 2008)

thanks man! CHalk it up to me being young.. i hope to be where you are in ten years at least! HAHA I'm sure i've got a few injuries and some setbacks left in me before my time is up!


----------



## thewicked (May 5, 2008)

*

ME lowerbody*

*deads off a 6" box * 
135x10x1
225x3x1
315x3x1
405x3x1
500x3x1
585x1x1
620x1x1 NEWPR!
635x missed at lockout...got started too slow and it caught up with me... 

*good mornings*

(narrow stance)
135x8x1
315x8x1
(squat stance)
500x6x1
545x5x1..missed the 6th rep at the bottom. 

*leg curls * 

110x15x1
140x15x1
185x15x1

*barbell curls * 

95x8x1
135x8x1
155x6x1+1rp

*dumbbell shrugs * 

125'sx100x1
125xstatic hold to failure


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

i just like coming here to see what kind of whacked numbers you put up this week. 

what kind of work do you do?


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

..  still can only say


WOW!

.. what kind of work does he do?  Whatever the f@#k he wants!


----------



## PeteTheGreek (May 6, 2008)

Your GM's shouldn't be close to your squat numbers.  Make sure the bar is out in front of your toes.  Are you standing on a 6" box on those deadlifts or is the weight on a 6" box.  If you're standing on a 6" box you should be very close to 700 off the floor.


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)




----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

545 lb good mornings............................speechless.  Again.

.....And that dosen't happen often.


----------



## thewicked (May 6, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Your GM's shouldn't be close to your squat numbers.  Make sure the bar is out in front of your toes.  Are you standing on a 6" box on those deadlifts or is the weight on a 6" box.  If you're standing on a 6" box you should be very close to 700 off the floor.



yep..i've pulled 675 numerous time with no problem...my last attempt at 700 was about 3 weeks ago in a meet when my grip slipped. I'm good for 7..i just got to go through another training cycle before I make again.

my good mornings and back strength aren't the problem...it's my hip strength. My deadlifts are all back and hams.. NO hips hardly. All my deads are basically SLDL's.. 


and the weight is right on my shoulders like normal squatting form when i do good mornings..i have a slight bend in my knees and just push my ass back and out no problem until the bar touches the safety bars and up I go! I have ridiculous lower back strength.. the only thing I have trouble with is getting off the bottom of a squat which is why my squat numbers suck so bad. I need alot of squat help.. 

my current goal is to just keep my squat at around 600 and try to break into the 700's on the deadlift.

yoru assumptions are correct..and the good mornings say out infront of my feet like louie says... if not..it's a half squat.


----------



## thewicked (May 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> i just like coming here to see what kind of whacked numbers you put up this week.
> 
> what kind of work do you do?



self employeed until the severance pay runs out lmao... then i'm back to operations management for whomever wants to pay my salary... while being a nursing student.


----------



## thewicked (May 6, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Your GM's shouldn't be close to your squat numbers.  Make sure the bar is out in front of your toes.  Are you standing on a 6" box on those deadlifts or is the weight on a 6" box.  If you're standing on a 6" box you should be very close to 700 off the floor.



oh yeah..i'm STANDING on that box.. when i say deads off a box.. it means i'm the one doing them off the box.. if they're on a box...i'd call that a rack pulll because it's the same damn thing to me HAHA! can't go any higher than a 6" box though..the bar already smashes down on my feet a little..i have to wiggle them under the bar to get set and just let it go out in front after the rep is complete with the heavier stuff. there's just ENOUGH space to not smash hte hell out of my feet when i rep it  but with heavier shit i don't take the chance. 


i'm having a problem with the whole lean back and pull wiht your posterior chain thing.. normallyi just bench over and pick it up which leads to the whole SLDL thing.. i'm trying to squat down to the bar and lean back and pull the weight into my body as suggested by alot of people to get more quads and hips into it.. the only problems is..i'm scared shitless i'm going to fall over and that's exactly what it feels like trying to pull like that.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (May 6, 2008)

You may want to try pulling sumo.  Your back strenght is there, you just need to work on your hip, glute and hamstring strength.  Deadlift dave's PR pulling conventional was less than 600 but the first time he tried sumo he did close to 650.  It was more like a straight leg sumo deadlift but the simple reason for the increase was that he cut down his range of motion.  You mentioned in a previous thread that pulling off the floor feels like a rack pull after doing all those deficit pulls off the 6 inch box.  Imagine if you went sumo, you'll cut your range of motion down another 5-6 inches.  The strongest guy doesn't win.  THe strongest guy with the best leverages wins.  It's all biomechanics.

Squatting with a wide stance, or pulling sumo for that matter, takes time.  You just need to let you hip and glute strenght catch up with your back strength.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (May 6, 2008)

Also, you need to be careful with letting your deads turn into a SLDL or your days will be numbered.  Back in the day, I pulled both conventional and sumo.  In 1990 I let my back round on a conventional pull which led to a disc protrusion at L5-S1.  Now I can't pull conventional and my lower back strength sucks ass.  I have to be real carefull with GM's.  If I keep my arch tight I'm fine but if I let my back round it's lights out.    

Also, if you're going to squat wide, do it in some loose briefs or your hips will get shot.  I thought I was indestructible in my 20's but if you want to last long in this business, be careful.


----------



## thewicked (May 7, 2008)

yeah i'm looking into getting some predator briefs loose for wide stance squatting... 

and when i pull sumo.. I only get 600 off the floor painfully slow. I've been following dave's thread too..he's a monster for sure! I appreciate all the help pete..ti's nice to have people that have been in the game awhile throw down info versus keep quiet because they can't move huge numbers like they used to..


----------



## thewicked (May 15, 2008)

okay so i'm not going to be updating my log on the regular..per se.. at the moment I've volunteered to be a guinea pig for a new bench press program the badasses at Atlarge Nutrition have developed! Since it's not available for sale as of yet..i can't post it here but I will tell you, from what I've done so far..and read on it..it's going to be one KICK ASS PROGRAM! Not very long mind you..only a few weeks.. but enough to make me a believer REAL quick! It's a program designed for bench press specialists..and the results will speak for themselves and THEN SOME!  I'll post each week the progress (verbally) I've made and how i like it.. 

the program is intense.. VERY well thought out, very well LAID out... and very motivating! I can't WAIT to see how I've done in the end!


----------



## thewicked (May 16, 2008)

sucks having to read everyone else's kickass progress in teh log board and not able to really post mine.. you guys are quickly catching up! THIS WHOLE PLACE IS NOTHING BUT MOTIVATION!

RIGHT NOW.. my log is going to be strictly comments. I've been asked to "demo" Atlarge Nutrition's new bench press specialist program for anyone..and i do mean ANYONE looking to increase their benchpress..SOME AS MUCH AS 30LBS! I've just finished the first week out and I feel fantastic and STRONG AS HELL! I've switched over from NITREAN to MAXIMUS at hte moment to make sure i'm getting all i need to recovery properly from all the work i'm putting in and i feel nothing but pure power when i'm pressing my ass off lately! Week one is done.. BRING ON WEEK TWO BABY! I can't wait to see how well this program works out..so far I LOVE IT! It's only 4 weeks of anyones time..and i'm following it EXACTLY to make sure i make as much progress on it as possible while maintaining my squat and deadlift numbers! 

I'LL BE SURE TO KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED! HERE'S TO A 450 OR BETTER BENCH IN 4 WEEKS!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

I have NO doubt you'll nail 450+ in 4 weeks Brother Wicked!!!


----------



## thewicked (May 16, 2008)

haha thanks for the motivation buddy.. i'll make a video of it and further attempts if they come. I've set my goal..it's time to make it! 


you know two years ago i never thought i'd be benching over 300 again let alone mid 4's on my way to 500 after my bad bench press accident.. and here i stand.. after determination, a shitload of blood and sweat, and teh support of hte people and companies behind me.. 

HERE I COME BABY!


----------



## goob (May 17, 2008)

Yeah, wicked will be pressing 600lbs with one finger, while balancing on a tightrope.  This will be easy for you dude!  I have no doubts.


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

good luck, keep thinking nothing but positive.


----------



## thewicked (May 20, 2008)

1st day of the second week and ALREADY some of the lifts are stronger! The accessory movements especially!  I hope this is a sign of things to come! AND I'M BACK TO GAINING WEIGHT AGAIN! I put on on a lb since last week!  *puffs up* WOO! I've been taking the usual RESULTS and ETS but now that I'm on MAXIMUS and LOVE it.. i'm having ZERO recovery problems and am back to putting on the weight which I LOVE! Atlarge Nutrition hit a home run with RESULTS..but DAMN maximus is right there with it when it comes to a weight gainer! I'd dirnk this stuff with every meal if i could get away with it!

here's my squat workout from yesterday though since squats are in the program.. I had to do some squatting and ENJOY it to get myself back into squatting like I used to be. I did fairly well and haven't felt this solid in squats for awhile! To the wide stance.. thumbs on the outside of the bar and HIGH on my back with a narrower stance... 

wide stance on a parallel box

barx25x1
135x10x1
225x10x1
315x10x1
added my new badass APT belt!  DAMN this thing feels like i'm being hugged by a BEAR when i put it on... 
405x10x1
500x10x1
545x6x1

belt only!!! HAVENT' FELT THIS GOOD ON THE SQUAT IN AWHILE! Rumor has it that APT also has some HEAVY ass USAPL approved knee wraps..something the lifting world has never seen before.. check'em out! 

APT Pro Gear - THE WRAP apt wrist wraps powerlifting


----------



## thewicked (May 20, 2008)

HAHAHa THANSK FOR THE PROPS GUYS..AND GOOB?! SOMEDAY BUDDY..SOMEDAY!


----------



## thewicked (May 23, 2008)

I'm bowing out of the ALN bench press program for now.. I had a bad liftoff today that really roughed me up. Guy basically lifted the bar up and dropped it over my face causing me to have to do what i could to save my ass and get out from under it. Which in turn royally worked over both my shoulders. Hurts to raise them both out infront of me and to the sides at the moment. I'm going to take a few to recovery and see how it feels.. and then get back into it as soon as I can.  ALN's bench program is no joke one of the baddest ass bench specialist routines I've ever had the pleasure of using it and recommend anyone looking to become a bench beast give it a try as soon as it's available. Pisses me off.. but i'm learning to take time off when i think i need it versus fighting through it and possibly making things worse. Fucking sucks. I've got a meet in july I was hoping to bring home with me.  There's still time. I'll keep everyone posted. Worst part.. I was seeing progress in everything and was halfway through it when this happened. This phoenix will rise from the ashes for sure.. 

especially after I get done pounding this maximus shake HAHA! No need for dessert.. i'll just drink my brownie batter thankyou!  ;D


----------



## goob (May 24, 2008)

thewicked said:


> I'm bowing out of the ALN bench press program for now.. I had a bad liftoff today that really roughed me up. Guy basically lifted the bar up and dropped it over my face causing me to have to do what i could to save my ass and get out from under it. Which in turn royally worked over both my shoulders. Hurts to raise them both out infront of me and to the sides at the moment. I'm going to take a few to recovery and see how it feels.. and then get back into it as soon as I can. ALN's bench program is no joke one of the baddest ass bench specialist routines I've ever had the pleasure of using it and recommend anyone looking to become a bench beast give it a try as soon as it's available. Pisses me off.. but i'm learning to take time off when i think i need it versus fighting through it and possibly making things worse. Fucking sucks. I've got a meet in july I was hoping to bring home with me. There's still time. I'll keep everyone posted. Worst part.. I was seeing progress in everything and was halfway through it when this happened. This phoenix will rise from the ashes for sure..
> 
> especially after I get done pounding this maximus shake HAHA! No need for dessert.. i'll just drink my brownie batter thankyou! ;D


 

That sucks.  What a dick that guy was. Oh....wait...were you on the guillotine machine?

 Hope you recover fast, you should drop the bar on that guys face for jepordizing your chance of winning the meet.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (May 24, 2008)

Did he lift the bar off before you signaled him to?


----------



## thewicked (May 24, 2008)

goob said:


> That sucks.  What a dick that guy was. Oh....wait...were you on the guillotine machine?
> 
> Hope you recover fast, you should drop the bar on that guys face for jepordizing your chance of winning the meet.



HAHAHA it definately crossed my mind. At least i didn't start throwing shit.   He was apologizing profusely for it and I told him next time wait for me to call him out! 

it was basically me laying down under it and him picking it up immediately wihtout me saying a damn thing..


----------



## thewicked (May 24, 2008)

PeteTheGreek said:


> Did he lift the bar off before you signaled him to?



pretty much yeah.. the moment I laid down!


----------



## PeteTheGreek (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, you gotta tell these fucktards ahead of time what your signal is to lift off.   For me it's a head nod.


----------



## thewicked (May 26, 2008)

HAHA is there a reason why all of us that know what we want in training can't find a centralized location and avoid all this bullshit?! ;D

went for a lowerbody day since i've been balls to the wall restless all week.. shoulders are feeling okay. Been doing alot of stretching and rehab work to get them pain free in all movement. 


*rack pulls mid shin:  beltless* 

135x10x1 warmup
315x5x1
500x5x1
585x5x1

callus went.. had to stop due to bloodying up the place  

*good mornings: narrow stance and beltless * 

135x10x1
225x10x1
315x10x1
405x10x1

abductor work for 4 sets
seated leg curls for 4 sets 

not bad for the first true lower body day in weeks... but this callus thing is killing my lifting. I might be using straps until it gets better. Decent light day.


----------



## DLDave (May 27, 2008)

Once those calluses recover and harden again, either get a file to shave them down, or get a razor blade and cut them off.  I've done both, and have found the razor blade method more effective (but more dangerous) for the past few months and they no longer cause any major issues when pulling.


----------



## thewicked (May 27, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Once those calluses recover and harden again, either get a file to shave them down, or get a razor blade and cut them off.  I've done both, and have found the razor blade method more effective (but more dangerous) for the past few months and they no longer cause any major issues when pulling.



I avoided it for the longest time but it looks inevitable. shaving them down with a razor shouldn't be that big of a problem as long as i'm careful.. it's worth the risk instead of forcefully removing them on a regular basis which seems to be the trend here.


----------



## DLDave (May 27, 2008)

The razor isn't too difficult, just don't start too deep or you'll have a nice bleeding gash to deal with.  I've gotten enough practice where I can take each one off with one nice slice, usually do it once every month or two when they start to build back up.


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your injury my Friend, makes me appreciate my w/o partner even more!!! Hope you have a FAST recovery and BEST wishes on the meet your talking about, KILLER #'s in here as usual!!!


----------



## thewicked (May 28, 2008)

ME upper body...weight 256lbs

shoulders felt solid in the warm up and for hte past few days so wanted to give myself something to look at.. 

ALOT OF PREHAB! rotator work, stretching, and light shoulder warmup for a good 15 minutes. 

*inclines *feet elevated to prevent ass up'dness!  ;D*


AM FINALLY TOUCHING MY CHEST WITH THESE!  I spaced my hands out two fingers on my grip and that seemed to help... 

barx20x1
135x10x1
225x6x1
315x2x1 
365x1x1
375x1x1 grinder and that's all I had in me. Kinda disappointed but didn't want to push the shoulders hard or elevate my ass like I did last time. 

*close grip bench press * 

135x8x1
225x8x1
315x8x1

the narrower my grip the less shoulder ANYTHING I feel just like louie stated... it keeps my elbows tightly tucked and prevents any shoulder rotation. NExt time it'll be 4 sets up to 365.

*bent over barbell rows*

135x15x1
225x15x1
315x15x1

*bodyweight pullups x7x1...which is more than I thought I'd ever do HAHA! * 

*dumbell laterals*

40x8x1
50x8x1
60x8x1 weak.. i hope it won't take me long to get back where i was. 

rehab!


----------



## thewicked (Jun 2, 2008)

workouts are fast catching up..but i'm still babying everything.

lowerbody is waking up too..after my squat meltdown and subsequent torture training friday things are picking up down there as well.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 2, 2008)

here's my last two workouts...


*DE upper body  * 

*bench
barx20x2*
added monster minis
135x3x9...with different grips every 3 sets

*2brd presses*

315x3x1
365x3x1
405x1x2  MAD!!!  struggled with both of them... so i dropped the weight down and went at it!
365x6x1  new pr..and smoked them all and didn't give up on the last rep when it was looking like i was going to miss it. Getting my mental shit together baby!
*
close grip pull downs *

5 sets pyramiding up to the whole stack

*lateral raises*
35x6x1
45x6x1
55x6x1
65x6x1

*h-rolls*  3 sets of 12 with 30's


not bad...
*
ME lower body*

*reverse band pulls * 

135x10x1
315x3x1
500x3x1
585x1x1
added mini bands instead of blue bands like most people...
675x1x1 smoked
765xmissed at the knees
725xmissed at the knees again... 

...come to find out the mini's only picked up 50 off the bottom and gave out a foot off the floor. Felt good to hold something heavy again

*good mornings*

135x8x1
315x8x1
500x4x1  should've kept going.. 

*hamstring curls * 

5sets of 20 pyramiding up
*
hammer curls * 

40x5x1
50x5x1
60x5x1
70x5x1
80x5x1
90x3x1


----------



## thewicked (Jun 4, 2008)

*ME upper body

bench * 

barx20x2
135x10x1
225x6x1
315x3x1
added blue bands
315x1x1
335x1x1
345x1x1 (est. 465 at the top)
365xmissed about halfway up.. smoked my old pr of 295 from the last time ever doing this. Bands are estimated 120 at the top. 

*inclines*

135x8x1
225x8x1
315x1x1 just fucking sad right there...

*power cleans * 

135x3x2
185x3x1
225x3x1 effortless... 

*cs rows * 

pyramided one plate from 1 plate up to 6 for sets of 8

alot of rehab/prehab...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

thewicked said:


> *good mornings*
> 
> 315x8x1
> 500x4x1  should've kept going..



There's some amazing numbers in here, but I find these particularly out of this world.    I've had 500 lbs on my shoulders before and just lifting it off the pins was enough for me.   I think my back just tightened up imagining your lifts.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jun 5, 2008)

Be careful doing full range max effort singles with bands unless you're wearing a bench shirt.  You're taking an express train to an injury.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually I've gone entire training cycles raw with band tension. All full range too, what hurt you Pete?


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jun 5, 2008)

A close grip mini band with 365 bar weight jacked my right rotator.  Andre Henry told me this was a no-no.  Too risky for a guy my age.  I remember when I was 23........in 1989.  Never had an injury until I hit 40.  Now it's one after the other.    Disc protrusion at L5-S1,  partially torn bicep, partial pec tear in the last 2 years.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 5, 2008)

ah, close grip can be a little tricky. I tend not to go any closer than thumb length from the smooth. If I do too many close grip workouts I actually have pec problems so what I do is the majority of my sets with my desired grip and then move it out for like the last single or two. I also do some reps at comp grip. 

I also bench with my elbows really tucked when raw. I've found it really takes the stress off my shoulders

I take two days that are non bench days and do rehab stuff as well, light light dumbbells or very light pec deck for high reps to get the blood moving and I find my pecs feel tons better.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jun 5, 2008)

My favorite injury was some kind of tear in the muscles around my collar bone and trap.  I heard something pop in my collar bone trying to touch a heavy weight in a tight Karins shirt.  I couldn't do any flat benching for about 4 months, not even high boards, but I could do inclines and overhead pressing.  I remember setting the pins real high in the power rack and doing seated military pressing with a 2 inch range of motion to maintain my lock-out.  I got up to 455 doing these.  I also did a shitload of full range military pressing, seated and standing.  When I came back to flat benching about 4 months later, I was pretty much where I left off.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 6, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> ah, close grip can be a little tricky. I tend not to go any closer than thumb length from the smooth. If I do too many close grip workouts I actually have pec problems so what I do is the majority of my sets with my desired grip and then move it out for like the last single or two. I also do some reps at comp grip.
> 
> *I also bench with my elbows really tucked when raw. I've found it really takes the stress off my shoulders*
> 
> I take two days that are non bench days and do rehab stuff as well, light light dumbbells or very light pec deck for high reps to get the blood moving and I find my pecs feel tons better.



that's the key right there!


yeah i'm going to find ways aroudn the bands.. or at least not choke the mini's.. bands can help but i don't want to get used to them and have them crush my cns like they did in my suqatting.

I'm also doing what travis suggested in doing alot of rehab and prehab work since my shoulders have been funky. I'm starting to watch my right side again because after working with teh bands it does feel a little off but nothing hurts..it just let's me know it's there.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 6, 2008)

today was a good day... starting to get back into the squatting groove where squatting is actually fun! 

*parallel box squats*

135x10x1
315x10x1
405x10x1
500x2x2
525x2x1
550x2x1 effortless
315x20x1
225x20x1
135x20x1

I'm finding the heavier i go the more I want to lean forward instead of getting my hips to go lower. Why is that you guys think?  Maybe I'm fighting the knee wraps?  Either way..today's squat session was a session of mental toughness and just plain fun like it used to be. 

*hamstring curls*

5 sets pyramiding up to a new pr!

*hammer curls * 

30x6x1
50x6x1
70x6x1
90x4x1 sloppy

*shrugs*

135x10x1
315x10x1
500x10x1
585x10x1
675x10x1
765x1...i unracked it off and was apparenlty leaning back.. shrugged once and started stubbling backwards so I let it go. I could've made a good set of it..but instead i made myself a new squat bar by bending the shit out of it. I did zero hip work because of all the box squatting I figured I didn't need any..pegg what do you think.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jun 6, 2008)

thewicked said:


> I'm finding the heavier i go the more I want to lean forward instead of getting my hips to go lower. Why is that you guys think?  Maybe I'm fighting the knee wraps?  Either way..today's squat session was a session of mental toughness and just plain fun like it used to be.



The knee wraps don't have much to do with it.  Make sure you're pushing your abs against your belt, like you're squeezing out a turd, hold your arch and push your ass back as hard as you can.  It's hard to sit back when the weight gets heavy, you'll tend to want to go straight down instead of straight back.  The best way to fix this is heavy high boxes, something about 100 lbs more than you can full squat.  If a below parellel squat for you is on a 14 inch box, try loading up the weight and squatting off a 17 or 18 inch box.  Once you get used to carrying heavy weight, it's easier to sit back.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah...i think i'm losing my arch like you suggested. I can keep it tight when I do high bar squats but when I go heavy I leave the bar down deepr on my delts at legal depth..which I always wend up leaning foward iwth it to keep it from slipping around. 

What I'm going to do is start squatting on a high box like you and others suggested with heavy shit AFTER I sit down with my usual squats just to a) get used to heavier shit and keeping form tight and b) help with my walkouts..

my hips kill me though...the heavier my squat goes the wider my stance gets and the more my hips KILL me! I'm thinking about picking up some briefs or a snug fitting single ply suit and just hitting it with the straps down for awhile.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jun 8, 2008)

get some briefs, they'll really help out the hips


----------



## thewicked (Jun 8, 2008)

first thing on the list buddy! well after the girlfriend's bday present...that tends to take prioritity over the well being of my hips.  Y ou'd think they'd want to make sure those were always in working order.. HAHA but oh no..the prospect of a diamond necklace throws that out the window.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 8, 2008)

*DE upper body

bench press*

barx20x2
bandsx3x1
155x3x8 juggling grips

*3brd press * 

315x4x1
365x4x1
405x2x1
405x3x1 PR! Smoked the first two! And very happy about this since last week was a struggle..this week I brought it back with a PR!

*bent over barbell rows*

135x10x1
225x10x1
315x10x1
405x10x1
405x5x1

*face pulls for 3 sets of 15*
*
laterals*

45x5x1
55x5x1
60x5x1
65x5x1

with rehab/prehab shoulder work


----------



## thewicked (Jun 11, 2008)

YouTube - DieselCrew.com - Shoulder Rehab Protocol

stuff is INSURANCE FOR YOUR ROTATORS!!!


*ME upper body! 

floor press*

barx20x2
135x10x1
225x3x1
315x3x1
365x3x1
405x1x1
420x1x1 SMOKE SHOW! 5LB PR AND WAS FASTER THAN 405!
430xmissed... I didn't explode off the bottom enough. Hit halfway up where I always stall and ofcourse started to stall..then my spotter just grabbed it instead of letting me fight through it. Asshole!   Either way it was a badass session! Pressing strong for sure!
*
close grip inclines*

135x8x1
225x8x1
315x3x1 gas'd

*seated plate loaded rows * 

pyramided up a plate to 5 plates for an easy 10 per side...there wasn't room left for more.

*dumbbell laterals * 

30x4x1
40x4x1
50x4x1
60x4x1
70x3xsloppy but still got 3...gotta work on them form wise with heavier weight!

alot of rehab and prehab! Shoulders are feeling like new money! I'm doing alot of rotator stuff daily to keep them that way! 

BADASS DAY FOR SURE!


----------



## thewicked (Jun 17, 2008)

*DE bench *

barx20x2
bar+mini bandsx10x1
8 sets of 3 with 155 juggling grips

*3brd press*

315x2x1
365x2x1
405x2x1
420x1x1 grinder..but got it! 3brd pr by 15lbs!

*closed stance good mornings (feet touching)*

135x3x1
225x3x1
315x3x1
405x1x1
added belt
500x1x1

*pull thru's *

whole stack x12x3

*reverse power squat *

6platesx10x1
12platesx10x1
18platesx10x1
23platesx6x1 getting a feel for it...(1035lbs) 

sat down deep with these like i would at the floor on a deadlift. I did these to SIMULATE deadlifting and to power my hips up! Felt good!


----------



## thewicked (Jun 20, 2008)

*DE lowerbody

pulls off a 4" box * 

135x5x1
315x5x1
500x5x1
585x3x1...regripped and got 2 more for a total of 4 reps with 585 off a 4" box..which means I should be good for a 10lb gain on the box pulling when i retest it! PR RIGHT THERE!

*reverse power squat*

8platesx6x1
16platesx6x1
20platesx10x1
20plates + a small personal trainer (180lbs) x6x1
23 plates + a small personal trainer x6x1 effortless... I LOVE this exercise. I really feel it in my hips!

*hamstring curls*

3sets of 10 pyramiding up

*grapplers*

4 weighted sets 

*shrugs*

135x12x1
315x12x1
500x12x1
675x12x1

*hammer curls * 

30x6x1
50x6x1
70x6x1
90x2x1
60x12x1 straight set

good day! It's been too long since I've pulled.. the moment I felt 585 come off the ground I felt alive again. I LOVE PULLING!


----------



## goob (Jun 20, 2008)

Dear lord those weights are nuts.

Whats a reverse power squat?  Fuck it, while I'm at it whats a power squat compared to a normal squat?  (Yeah, I'm an ignorant bastard, but hey who's caring...)


----------



## thewicked (Jun 22, 2008)

it's a plate loaded squat machine..but i face the machine versus sitting in it and do my squats. It gets me down in a deep deadlift type of position and I drive it hard enough that I come up on my toes at the end of the press in hopes that it'll help my deadlift. LOL.. weird description but I hope that helps atleast a little.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 22, 2008)

*DE upper body

speed bench * 

barx20x1
155x3x9 juggling grips

*3 brd*

275x6x1
315x6x1
365x6x1 PR!
405x3x1 PR! HOOOOOOOOOOOLY SHIT It's rolling right along!

*bent over dumbbell rows * 

115x25x2  largest db's in the gym i was in.. and stopped after two sets because my biceps were hurting like hell and I'm not sure why.

*cleans*

135x2x1
185x2x1
225x1x1
245xmiss.. didnt' get under it quickly
135x15x1 for upright rows to finish

alot of rehab and prehab as usual for the shoulders!


----------



## goob (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats on the beastin' PR's dude.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Congrats on the beastin' PR's dude.



thanks bro..been trying to put in my quality time, temper my training, and make smarter choices outside the gym to help me reach my professional goals. Seems to be picking up faster than i thought!


----------



## thewicked (Jun 24, 2008)

*ME lowerbody

banded deads * 

here's a picture of the setup... it's the only way we could figure out how to set up bands for pulling without a band platform. That's a 45lb rated monster mini under there. Estimated additional weight at the bottom was about 60 and 100 at the top..but it felt like more. No way of testing it. The band was stretched roughly 7 and 1/2 to 8ft at the bottom.







135x3x1
315x3x1
500x1x1
585x1x1
635xmissed at the knees...
615xmissed again at the knees..
610xmissed again and pretty  much gave up the rest.. I was so  pissed at myself I had to leave on a good note. Ditched the bands gave 635 a go.
635x1x1 smoked and held at the top to punish the grip for 45 seconds.. felt like an eternity..and I loved it!


here's a video of where I'm missing my pulls as well.. looking to get an idea as to where I should make some changes to progress further.





still damn near stiff leg'd pulling..  

*pull throughs for 3 sets of 12*

*hamstring curls*

pyramiding up for 3 sets of 20 doing cross fiber training..10 reps superslow and 10 reps fast.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jun 24, 2008)

weak glutes and hamstrings.  get your ass down and your head up


----------



## DLDave (Jun 24, 2008)

That wasn't a near stiff leg pull, it WAS a stiff leg pull   Drop your ass!  (I have the same problem, although not as bad)

You were pretty slow coming off the floor, the faster you are coming up the less resistance the bands will have.   Getting those hips lower at the start should increase the speed, and get mentally focused on ripping that bar off the floor as fast as you can so that you pull faster than the bands.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 24, 2008)

DLDave said:


> That wasn't a near stiff leg pull, it WAS a stiff leg pull   Drop your ass!  (I have the same problem, although not as bad)
> 
> You were pretty slow coming off the floor, the faster you are coming up the less resistance the bands will have.   Getting those hips lower at the start should increase the speed, and get mentally focused on ripping that bar off the floor as fast as you can so that you pull faster than the bands.



i've pulled like this my whole life hahaha i told you guys I needed some work..and I'm knocking on the door of 700 doing this. 635 flew up like it was 500 after pulling against those bands. I'm doing alot of work for my glutes and hamstrings to bring them up because I know i'm pulling all back. Other than the exercises i'm doing..what are somethings you guys would suggest?  That miss was 610+bands.


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Jun 25, 2008)

glute ham raises, reverse hypers, glute ham raises, pull thru's and glute ham raises.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't do them without feeling like my ham is going to be pulled in two.. seriously. NOR do i think I know how to setup a GHR properly... 

however I've only since started doing hamstring work in the last 3 months or so directly other than good mornings or pulling... so hopefully it'll start picking up here soon


*ME upper body from yesterday

2brd press * 

barx20x1
135x3x1
225x3x1
315x3x1
added 2brd
365x1x1
405x1x1
430xmissed at the usual sticking point
420x1x1 grinder but got it

*floor press * 

135x4x1
225x4x1
315x4x1
405x2x1 and bombed the 3rd rep...

*seated rows*

wholestackx15x1 warmup
wholestack + a trainer x10x1  (275lb stack plus a 150lb trainer)
wholestack + a trainer x8x1
wholestack + a trainerx6x1 gas'd PICS INCLUDED! 
wholestackx12x1






*side laterals * 

30x4x1
40x4x1
50x4x1
60x4x1
70x4x1 sloppy but had a few good'ns in there


okay guys..all my bench specialists take a look at my log if you do't mind. Am I trying to handle 405 too much in my workouts and that's what's slowing down my progress? 420 isn't getting any easier and it's been a few weeks since I started moving it from time to time. Thoughts and Ideas?


----------



## thewicked (Jul 1, 2008)

*yesterday's ME lower body

pulls off a 5" box* 

135x3x1
315x3x1
500x1x1
585x1x1
635x1x1
645xmissed at the knees because I pretty much gave up. I'm still pulling up instead of back. I'm working on that.  15lb pr!

*good mornings * 

135x10x1
225x10x1
315x10x1

*leg press ( cross fiber development)*

8platesx20x1  (10fast/10slow)
14platesx20x1 (same)
20platesx20x1 (same)

*barbell curls (CFD)*

barx20x1 (10slow/10fast)
135x8x3  (same)

*hammer curls  (CFD)`*

40lbsx10x1
50lbsx10x1
60lbsx10x1...all CFD

*shrugs*

135x12x1
315x12x1
500x12x1 all CFD
585x12x1
675x12x2
725x12x1


----------



## goob (Jul 2, 2008)

That video is nuts.  THis whole journal is nuts.  The weights are fooking incredible. Honestly, the gravity field of the Earth gets stronger every time you lift as the World starts spinning faster.....


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 2, 2008)

thewicked said:


> okay guys..all my bench specialists take a look at my log if you do't mind. Am I trying to handle 405 too much in my workouts and that's what's slowing down my progress? 420 isn't getting any easier and it's been a few weeks since I started moving it from time to time. Thoughts and Ideas?




well you're taking 400+ on your DE day. Not a good idea. Get rid of those stinkin boards on your DE day. If you want to do boards, work up to a single on your ME day


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 2, 2008)

also, why no bands on ME day? I know you have them, use em! Go full range with whatever grip you like but use them for a single. That, along with ditching doing 405 every DE day should help


----------



## thewicked (Jul 3, 2008)

yesterday's deload session... 

*bench * 

135x10x1
225x10x1
315x7x1+3rp

*dumbbell bench press*

100'sx16x1
100x10x2

*hs rows* 

pyramided up for 3 sets of 20 CFD

*lat pulldowns * 

pyramided up for 3 sets of 20 CFD

*dumbbell laterals * 

3 sets cfd

*barbell overhead extensions*

135x10x3

*dumbbell extensions*
3 sets cfd


----------



## thewicked (Jul 3, 2008)

i'm making some major changes..thanks travis.


----------



## Travis Bell (Jul 3, 2008)

hey you bet bud. Go with mini bands to start. The more I thought about it today, I remembered you've had some shoulder issues, listen to that shoulder when doing the bands, if it hurts, dial it back. But if it doesn't the bands could definatly help you


----------

